# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Как узнать характер человека по цвету глаз

## Akasey

*Как узнать характер человека по цвету глаз*

Умение распознавать людей: их характер, нрав и даже состояние здоровья включает в себя множество направлений, как психологических, так и физиологических. О человеке многое могут поведать его манера речи, жесты, походка, черты лица, предпочитаемые цвета в одежде. Однако самым информативным источником сведений о человеке являются его глаза – зеркало души.
Все древние трактаты о физиогномике советуют начинать изучение лица именно с глаз. И это не случайно. Ведь большая часть информации, благодаря которой человек развивается, воспринимается именно глазами. Древние, к примеру, советовали оберегать глаза от дурного влияния: взгляда недоброжелательного человека. Современные экстрасенсы рекомендуют чувствительным и ранимым людям носить темные очки для защиты от отрицательной энергии. Астрологи убеждены, что в глазах отражена вся цветовая палитра планет гороскопа рождения, которые, в свою очередь, свидетельствуют о тех ил иных пристрастиях и наклонностях человека. Значение глаз в исследовании характера подтверждается и современными научными исследованиями: у каждого человека глаза неповторимы по своей окраске.

*Характеристика:*
Обладатели *черных* глаз – энергетически сильные люди, они обладают большой жизнестойкостью, инициативой и неспокойным характером. Черные глаза свидетельствуют о страстности человека и его любвеобилии. Таких людей практически никакие преграды на пути к обожаемому объекту остановить не в состоянии. Хотя их одержимость может нести им не только радость побед, но и горечь поспешных решений.

Те, кто обладает *карими* глазами, от природы наделены привлекательностью, чувственностью, остроумием. Это очень темпераментные люди. Про них можно сказать, что они чрезвычайно вспыльчивые, но легко забывают обиды. Недостатком людей с карими глазами можно считать нередкие капризы. Астрологи говорят, что люди с темно-карими глазами (смесь энергии Солнца и Венеры с примесью Сатурна) чрезвычайно общительны и легко сходятся с людьми. Люди с такими глазами очень влюбчивы, однако как быстро они загораются, так же быстро и остывают порой.

Обладатели *светло-карих* глаз застенчивы, склонны к уединению, мечтательны. Их можно считать прагматиками, но, возможно, это делает их такими трудолюбивыми, старательными. На них всегда можно положиться – они не подведут. Особенностью характера людей со светло-карими глазами можно считать их индивидуализм, стремление делать все самостоятельно, они обычно достигают больших успехов. Эти люди совершенно не переносят давления со стороны. Астрологи добавляют, что обладатели светло-карих глаз (смесь энергии Солнца и Венеры) очень впечатлительны, они могут незаметно для других очень сильно переживать нанесенную им обиду.

Чего ждать от обладателя синих искр во взгляде? *Синеглазые* люди (цвет соответствует планете Венере) – это романтики, люди очень эмоциональные, чувственные. Они способны не только безоглядно влюбиться в партнера, но и увлечь его своим страстным порывом. Ход их мыслей подчас может оказаться абсолютно непредсказуемым. Кстати, у таких людей помимо всего прочего очень развито чувство справедливости, они готовы отстаивать правду порой даже в ущерб себе. Синеглазые люди очень правдивы. Основной недостаток - надменность и высокомерие. Такие люди очень конфликтны, любят поспорить, торопят события и не всегда способны понять чужую проблему.

Людям с *темно-голубыми* глазами (цветовая энергия Венеры разбавлена цветовой энергией Луны) свойственна настойчивость, но при этом очень склонны к сентиментальности. Обладатели темно-голубого цвета глаз легко поддаются своим капризам, а их настроение напоминает непредсказуемый весенний ветерок. Голубоглазые натуры склонны помнить обиды, причем даже тогда, когда в душе они их уже давно простили.

*Голубые* глаза нередко таят обман. Обладатели голубых глаз – целеустремленные, не слишком сентиментальные люди. Людей с голубыми глазами не разжалобишь слезами. Иногда они переживают приступы сильного гнева или беспричинной депрессии. Но такие перепады настроения встречаются крайне редко. Чаще голубоглазые люди имеют спокойный характер, однако однообразие их угнетает.

Обладатели *серых* глаз очень решительны и умны. Они не прибегают к «страусиному методу», если у них появляются проблемы. Наоборот, решают их без промедления. Но, вместе с тем, оказываются беспомощны перед ситуациями, где ум бессилен. Серые глаза являются приметой чувствительности и любознательности. Таким людям все интересно. А потому – это глаза везунчиков: им везет и в карьере, и в любви.

Владельцы *темно-серых* глаз (серый цвет присущ Меркурию, а его более темная окраска говорит о небольшой примеси Сатурна) упрямы и смелы. Они самоотверженны, обладают сильной волей и решительным характером. Эти люди зачастую ревнивы, хотя не стремятся это свое качество афишировать. Если у Вашего спутника жизни темно-серые глаза, то Вам повезло, ведь такие люди почти всегда однолюбы.

Если Вы обладаете *серо-зелеными* очами, то про Вас можно сказать, что у Вас очень сильная воля. Вам по плечу любая вершина. Хотя Вас считают несговорчивыми, но зачастую именно это помогает Вам достигать поставленной цели. Обладатели зеленых глаз – это порой натуры строптивые, которые могут проявить в решении важных для себя вопросов жесткость, а в исключительных случаях – и жестокость.

*Зеленоглазые* люди – это сама нежность. Любят они всегда искренне, горячо и отличаются верностью тем, кого выбрали. Зеленые глаза нередко присущи настоящим рыцарям. Друзья ценят их за надежность и доброту, враги ненавидят за принципиальность и твердость. Они хорошие слушатели и собеседники. Вообще, люди с зелеными глазами – наиболее благополучная категория. Они стабильны, но при этом не лишены воображения. Отлично справляются с руководящими должностями.

*Тигровые* глаза – желтые, встречаются у людей очень редко. Люди с такими глазами обладают редкими талантами и могут, как говорят, читать чужие мысли. Они артистичны и творчески подходят к любому делу. Если ничего плохого у вас на уме нет, то общаться с такими людьми одно удовольствие.

Помимо того, что цвет глаз, так или иначе, влияет на характер человека, на сами глаза и взоры оказывает влияние тот знак Зодиака, к которому вы принадлежите.

*Девы*, например, обладают кокетливым взглядом, а их глаза всегда чисты и невинны.
*Скорпионы* наделены темными глазами, которые просто притягивают к себе.
*Стрельцов* отличают глаза «с искоркой». Их взгляд лукав и насмешлив.
*Козероги* – в основном обладатели темных глаз с пристальным взглядом.
*Водолея* можно определить по задумчивому или рассеянному взгляду умных глаз.
*Весы* обладают мечтательным, мягким взором, зачастую направленным к н***.
*Раки* – серьезные люди. В их взоре, как и в голове – множество планов.
*Львы* обладают магнетическим взглядом, который притягивает к себе внимание.
*Овны* обладают пронзительным «огненным» взглядом.
*Близнецов* легко узнать по кокетливым взглядам в сочетании со звонким смехом.
*Рыбы* имеют в основном меланхоличный или таинственный взгляд.
*Тельцы* от природы имеют очень выразительные глаза с бархатным взором.

Безусловно, подытоживая это маленькое исследование, можно утверждать, что зависимость характера от цвета глаз существует. По глазам можно судить не только о чувствах человека в данный момент, но и составить представление о его душевных качествах.

Но каким бы ни был цвет ваших глаз, помните, что путь совершенствования открыт для всех, вне зависимости от того, чем наделила человека природа.

----------


## Mashulya

про мои серо-зелёные очи и "огненный" взгляд всё верно=)...

----------


## Nietzsches

зеленые...хз

----------


## Marusja

про знак зодиака верно, а вот про глаза не совсем (глаза карие)

----------


## Vanya

про глаза - верно...почти)
про знак зодиака обычно бывает верно, а здесь - наоборот

----------


## Asteriks

*Несовпадение...* 



> Козероги – в основном обладатели темных глаз с пристальным взглядом.


А Я??????? У меня голубые...



> Голубоглазые натуры склонны помнить обиды, причем даже тогда, когда в душе они их уже давно простили.


Верно...:1115038523:



> Голубые глаза нередко таят обман.


 С чего бы это голубым глазам таить обман? Уж скорее карим... :nea:



> Обладатели голубых глаз – целеустремленные, *не слишком сентиментальные* люди.


 Как раз наоборот, сентименты... 



> Людей с голубыми глазами не разжалобишь слезами.


 Чепуха! 



> Иногда они переживают приступы сильного гнева или беспричинной депрессии.


 Согласна, только всегда найдётся причина! :girl_devil: 



> Но такие перепады настроения встречаются крайне редко.


 Часто! :6456546age: 



> Чаще голубоглазые люди имеют спокойный характер, однако однообразие их угнетает.


 Точняк! :party2:

----------


## Адмирал

почти в точку попали своей статьёй....

----------

